# Grating sound from rear of car



## Bopee (May 30, 2005)

I have an altima (94) and just this weekend it started to make this grating sound which also sometimes sounds like beads running down a tube. It is coming from the right rear of the car. It happens mainly when i am coming to a stop (usually going somewhat faster) and then when i start to accelerate. It doesn't happen all the time, but it does happen most of the time. And then one time, i heard a grating/whirring noise from the same area when I was just driving w/o accelerating or braking. 
Do you have any idea what could be causing this noise? Thanks for your input.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Bopee said:


> I have an altima (94) and just this weekend it started to make this grating sound which also sometimes sounds like beads running down a tube. It is coming from the right rear of the car. It happens mainly when i am coming to a stop (usually going somewhat faster) and then when i start to accelerate. It doesn't happen all the time, but it does happen most of the time. And then one time, i heard a grating/whirring noise from the same area when I was just driving w/o accelerating or braking.
> Do you have any idea what could be causing this noise? Thanks for your input.


pop the rear side of the car up and start inspecting. look at the wheel, the brakes, the suspension. everything.


----------



## djStriknyne (Jun 5, 2005)

sounds like a wheel bearing problem to me.... although it's not very often that a rear wheel bearing goes bad, unless the seal was damaged or it was not installed properly. unfortunately they dont use tapered bearings they are pressed so unless you have a bearing press... good luck. I had to go out and buy a bearing press ($200) when my front right wheel bearing went out.


----------

